# Buckmark in .17 Mach 2 ?



## Keith (Jan 23, 2008)

Has anyone heard if Browning is going to make the Buckmark in a .17 Mach 2? I heard Ruger is making the Mark lll in .17 Mach 2. Thanks.


----------

